# [RISOLTO] Strani problemi con l'audio su KDE

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

da qualche giorno avevo problemi ad effettuare lo shutdown da KDE con la procedura classica, allora ho scritto questo post 6714855 ed risolto il problema.

Ora però ho un altro problema.

La mia "configurazione audio" prevede che io abbia 3 uscite:

1) casse classiche

2) cuffie e microfono su jack frontali

3) casse del monitor via cavo HDMI

1 e 2 funzionano bene, mentre 3 funziona quando avvio KDE ma ad esempio non funziona se faccio partire un film o un video su youtube. Inoltre se vado in

System Settings->Multimedia->Phonon e clicco su test in conrrispondenza della voce HDA Intel, ALC1200 Digital (IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output) e poi su "Test", il suono viene riprodotto e si sente, come si sente se clicco semplicemente su HDA Intel (ALC1200 Digital) che è il primo della lista.

Prima avevo un'ordine diverso della lista, che ho modificato per risolvere il problema di cui parlavo prima, però adesso è il seguente:

HDA Intel (ALC1200 Digital)

HDA Intel (ALC1200 Analog) - Ma è disabilitato

HDA Intel (ALC1200 Analog)

HDA Intel (ALC1200 Digital) #1 - Ma è disabilitato

HDA Intel, ALC1200 Digital (IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output)

default

hw:0,0

hw:0,1

Da precisare però che questa lista compare solo se seleziono "Show advanced devices". In caso contrario compare solo la lista seguente:

HDA Intel (ALC1200 Analog) - Ma è disabilitato

HDA Intel (ALC1200 Analog)

HDA Intel (ALC1200 Digital) #1 - Ma è disabilitato

default

hw:0,0

hw:0,1

Rendendo così impossibile selezionare HDA Intel (ALC1200 Digital).

Sinceramente non ci sto capendo più niente. Funziona solo su alcune cose (questo audio HDMI) da quando ho invertito l'ordine per sistemare le cose.

Che diavolo succede?

----------

## darkmanPPT

aspetta... un conto è phonon e un conto sono i video su youtube.

flash va direttamente su alsa e quindi utilizza la scheda impostata di default da alsa.

phonon è invece una cosa in mezzo. tu sul system settings selezioni la priorità d'utilizzo dei vari output.

in questo modo quando apri un programma di kde che usa phonon (ad esempio amarok), lui va ridirigere l'output sonoro sul primo device in lista che è attivo.

ovvio che se usi altri programmi per vedere audio/video allora il risultato è indipendente da quel che hai impostato sul pannello di controllo. (a riprova di ciò che dico, infatti il test su quel determinato output ti funziona)

se provi a mettere come prima scelta l'uscita hdmi e apri amarok, vedrai che il suono uscirà da quella uscita là.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito, ti ringrazio.

Ma non c'è un modo per risistemare le cose da zero? Vedo che anche facendo alsaconf non si sistema nulla. Sostanzialmente alsaconf non rileva la scheda.

Immagino che accada ciò, dal momento che KDE gestisce tutto da solo. Però perché compaiono tutte quelle schede disabilitate?

C'è un po' di confusione sinceramente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque ho creato un utente di prova, ed ho visto che funziona tutto regolarmente.

La situazione è rappresentata dalle seguenti immagini:

Output Normal

Capture Normal

Output Advanced

Capture Advanced

Come si può ben vedere ci sono poche voci ed essenziali. Come le ripristino in questo modo nella mia utenza?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, ti dico... io uso una scheda esterna usb.

per far andare flash su quella ho creato un file .alsarc sulla home (adesso non ho *quel* pc sotto mano, ma appena posso ti posto la mia conf) in modo tale che flash vada ad usare *quella* scheda. Che io mi ricordi praticamente ho creato una interfaccia *fittizia* che punta alla mia scheda usb e poi l'ho messo il device fittizio come device primario per alsa.

boh, però funziona. e così mi vanno anche altre cose direttamente sull'output desiderato. Cioè, così facendo però, TUTTO l'output va rediretto su quell'output.

comunque con 

```
aplay -l
```

puoi vedere tutti i devices che alsa riconosce. la card 0 è quella che viene presa di default

per quanto riguarda programmi per i filmati... uhm... potresti vedere se dragon player, che è dentro i pacchetti di kde,  vada su phonon.

in quel caso potresti sentire i filmati con quel programma.

ricapitolando: amarok per la musica e dragonplayer per i filmati.

per flash hai bisogno di un .alsarc ad-hoc. (e poi riavviare /etc/init.d/alsasound)

----

ti linko questo: http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026

il file in questione è .asoundrc non .alsarc. ho sbagliato.   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa non so se hai visto che ho messo un altro post.

Forse la faccenda è meno complicata del previsto?

```
$ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

no, non avevo visto il tuo nuovo post.

io quando accedo a kde mi chiede sempre se voglio eliminare le voci non più utilizzare di phonon.

comunque trovi tutto qui ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, non sai come eliminare da quella lista le voci che non servono e aggiungere eventuali mancanti? Il problema è che il pulsante remove è disabilitato.

A proposito, nel file ~/.asoundrc ho impostato solo il bluetooth.

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, come ti ho scritto sopra, il file di conf è ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc

penso basti cancellare le entries che non ti servono più. 

per aggiungerne di nuovi, io semplicemente connetto la roba e lui me la vede.

ma quando accedi a kde o apri un lettore audio tipo amarok, non ti chiede di eliminare le schede audio che non vede più?

(giusto per capirci questo è il mio phonon http://img694.imageshack.us/i/phonon.png/ )

non ho mai cancellato le vecchie entries in grigio, ma spesso me lo chiede

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie allora modificherò quel file, magari prendo direttamente il file creato per il nuovo utente temporaneo.

Comunque stranamente ora ho avviato un video su youtube e si sente! Mah!   :Shocked: 

Ah, sì, mi pare che me lo abbia chiesto la prima volta che ho avviato kde-4.6.2, ed ho rimosso qualche periferica che non vedeva più.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah, ben se ti funziona anche su youtube. a me non va se imposto un'altra uscita (tipo la scheda usb)

cmq già che sono andato a prendermi la conf dall'altro pc, ecco quel che ho fatto io:

```
cat asoundrc 

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card Interface

}

ctl.!default {

    type hw

    card Interface

}
```

questa sopra è la conf normale. Interface è il nome della scheda in  cat /proc/asound/cards

questa sotto è la configurazione per farlo funzionare sotto jack.

```
cat asoundrc

pcm.jackplug {

    type plug

    slave { pcm "jack" }

}

pcm.jack {

    type jack

    playback_ports {

        0 alsa_pcm:playback_1

        1 alsa_pcm:playback_2

    }

    capture_ports {

        0 alsa_pcm:capture_1

        1 alsa_pcm:capture_2

    }

}
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho risolto!

Guarda non è stato necessario fare tutto ciò.

È bastato creare un utente temporaneo e copiare il suo file ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc nella mia home per rimettere ordine in System Settings->Multimedia->Phonon.

Grazie!!!

----------

